# feed my cows



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

here you can see what i do at work


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow wonderful place TobseB


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

looks like a lot of fun . I love farms and animals. I never had much time on a farm. I used to be an apple picker on an apple farm, but thats not quite the same heh

those cows are like big stupid dogs lol.. i love them

i never thought i would be so entertained by cows eating grass


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Eat more Chicken.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tobse B is a German cowboy! Cool.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Tobse B is a German cowboy! Cool.


a German cowboy shoots with the howitzer, not with a revolver


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

Und Tobias.... wie siehts mit Wildschäden auf den großen Ackerflächen aus?

Hier treiben die Sauen seit ein paar Wochen wieder ihr Unwesen. Aber noch ist alles im Rahmen... ich warte noch auf die dicken Schäden im Winter, wenn sie an die Wiesen gehen, um die Würmer unter den Kuhfladen wegzufuttern... Dann werden unsere Bauern wieder meckern...

Beim nächsten Vollmond werde ich mein Glück mal versuchen...

Bist Du eigentlich Dein eigener Herr? Familienbetrieb?
Milch und Fleisch?

Besten Gruß
Ulf


----------

